# Is this the correct forum for video processors?



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about investing, naw wrong word throwing some money at a video processor and I'm wondering if it should be here is the video forum or in with components?

-john

PS: Any shacksters using them?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The DVDO VP30 seems to be one of the top choices. There's also a processor using a different chipset which I think I saw reviewed on Secrets and then somewhere else, which also does very well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good question john... you probably got it right being here I think. I guess it is a component but it relates more to improving video displays. I should add "Video Processors" under the description.

I don't use one and don't know much about them, but have always read good things about the DVDOs that Josuah mentioned.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a bit fuzzy on what their current big benefits are. So I'll start a list (please add/correct to it) of what they can/might do:

1. Upscale video sources (with best motion compensation) to get more detail.

2. Let you choose aspect ratio (to fill your screen the way you want it).

3. Convert sources from their interconnect format (component, DVI, HDMI, etc) to the displays format (RGB, etc).

4. Colorspace correction/adjust?

5. Audio split out from HDMI 1.1 to other format?


It seems that the DVDO does the above and more. Here is a link:
Dvdo Pro Isvp30

Bob


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The new Anthem Statement D2 features the Gennum VXP which would give you the best of two worlds IMO. Phil will be able to clue you in as I recall him in home demo'ing one.

~Bob


----------

